# Graveur dvd externe non détecté



## kalianey (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens, après de très nombreuses années à avoir vénéré les pcs (ne me lapidez pas ) à me décider à passer sur mac, l'extrême mobilité alliées aux performances du nouveau macbook air m'ayant fait craquer^^. 

Par contre je fais des études de dev et je ne me vois vraiment pas coder sous lion pour l'instant, j'ai trop perdu mes repères, donc je tente d'installer windows depuis une clé usb mais me heurte à des messages comme "non bootable device" -_-, j'ai donc tenté depuis mon graveur de dvd externe (samsung se-s084C), mais il n'est pas reconnu... J'ai pourtant checké sur google, apparemment tous les graveurs dvd le sont, donc je ne sais vraiment plus du tout quoi faire, et je commence les cours dans une semaine ... Des idées?


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Pour utiliser l'application DVD Player avec un graveur externe non Apple il faut rendre visite à _DVDPlayback_ :
Système => Bibliothèque => Frameworks => DVDPlayback.framework => version => A&#8232; => DVDPlayback
On copie le fichier DVDPlayback en double exemplaire un le bureau et un ailleurs (Un pour la sauvegarde, l'autre pour la modification).
Ensuite avec un éditeur hexadécimal, on remplace les quatre occurrences Internal par External, et on sauve.&#8232;
On remplace le fichier original par le fichier modifié (MDP administrateur obligatoire).&#8232;
Comme cela, DVD Player acceptera n'importe quel lecteur externe


----------



## kalianey (8 Septembre 2011)

Alors je viens de me rendre compte que dans "a propos de mon mac" mon lecteur remonte bien sous le nom de lecteur optique, mais je ne le trouve pas dans le finder et il ne remonte pas sur le bureau...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Ok je viens de voir ta réponse , par contre je cherche encore "Système", j'ai mon macbook air depuis 15 jours alors j'avoue que je suis vraiment pas douée pour l'instant *shame*


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2011)

kalianey a dit:


> Alors je viens de me rendre compte que dans "a propos de mon mac" mon lecteur remonte bien sous le nom de lecteur optique, mais je ne le trouve pas dans le finder et il ne remonte pas sur le bureau...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------
> 
> Ok je viens de voir ta réponse , par contre je cherche encore "Système", j'ai mon macbook air depuis 15 jours alors j'avoue que je suis vraiment pas douée pour l'instant *shame*



Finder  => Préférences => Général  => Afficher les éléments sur le bureau.


----------



## kalianey (8 Septembre 2011)

Oui alors c'était déjà coché mais il n'apparait pas sur le bureau, en revanche quand je le déconnecte il disparait de "à propos" donc j'imagine qu'il est bien détecté. J'ai essayé d'installer DVDPlayback mais au début de l'installation cela me dit "aucun matériel dvd détecté, l'installation n'aura pas lieu" alors que mon lecteur est bien branché et détecté dans le "à propos du mac"... Mais il n'apparait nulle part ailleurs, ni dans le finder, ni sur le bureau u___u


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2011)

kalianey a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'installer DVDPlayback mais au début de l'installation cela me dit "aucun matériel dvd détecté, l'installation n'aura pas lieu" alors que mon lecteur est bien branché et détecté dans le "à propos du mac"... Mais il n'apparait nulle part ailleurs, ni dans le finder, ni sur le bureau u___u



Je ne comprends pas "installer DVDPlayback" :mouais: ????


----------



## kalianey (8 Septembre 2011)

Eh bien quand je cherche système, ou bibliothèque, framework ou encore dvdplayback avec spotlight je ne les trouve pas, donc je pensais que ce n'était pas installé..


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2011)

kalianey a dit:


> Eh bien quand je cherche système, ou bibliothèque, framework ou encore dvdplayback avec spotlight je ne les trouve pas, donc je pensais que ce n'était pas installé..



Je suis sur SL,  peut être que sur Lion le dossier Système (à la racine du DD) est caché.

Système => Bibliothèque => Frameworks => DVDPlayback.framework => version => A&#8232; => DVDPlayback

Si le dossier est caché:
TU peux utiliser OnyX pour les afficher ( graphique) ou le Terminal .
Dans le Terminal:

```
defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles true
```
Pour remettre le fichiers dansleur état d'origine :

```
defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles false
```


----------

